

What Steve Jobs Learned in the Wilderness - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/03/business/03digi.html?ref=technology

======
wriq
I think it's interesting that at NeXT he went from building hardware with
NextStep to selling an OS and API's for NT/Solaris. Then after his return to
Apple he killed off the clone vendors and focused on hardware again. I wonder
if the first iMac's success convinced him to keep Apple focused on hardware
and hide away OSX for X86 for the time being and kill off Yellow Box for
Windows (Cocoa APIs for Windows NT/2k)

------
pg
Do other people see "Appleâ€™s" on this page?

~~~
iamelgringo
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2292004/getting-a-
instead...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2292004/getting-a-instead-of-
an-apostrophe-in-php)

Seems like a character encoding issue. Is your browser set to an encoding
other than UTF-8? It looks okay for me on Chrome, Opera, Firefox and IE 9.

~~~
pg
No, it's set to UTF-8. (Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10.5; en-US;
rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008070206 Firefox/3.0.1)

